# Topics > Conversational AI >  Conversational AI platform, Floatbot, Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Floatbot, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

WhatsApp Banking with Finbot - Conversational AI Chatbot and Voicebot app powered by Floatbot.ai

Jul 31, 2020




> Floatbot launches Finbot on Finastra's FusionStore powered by Floatbot & Finastra’s FusionFabric.cloud. The conversational AI chatbot and voicebot application will enable corporate banking users to benefit from features like Accounts and Balance, Account Statement, Exchange Rate, List high value transactions, details of transaction for Cash and Trade, List Trade Transactions of Letter of Credit, Audit trail of users involved in transaction.
> 
> 
> Have a look at how it enables seamless banking experience to corporate users on WhatsApp.

----------

